# RAID-Problem



## sprotte (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle Spezialisten ,

ich habe da ein merkwürdiges Phänomen: ich habe ein (neues) Asus-Mainboard M3A78 mit einem AMD780-Chipsatz (also RAID-Funktionalität onboard). Ich arbeite mit XP Pro SP3 + aller bisherigen Updates, es werkelt auf dem Board ein (neuer) Athlon X64-2 6000+ mit (neuen) 4 GB RAM. Ich nutze alle SATA-II Schnittstellen sowie beide IDE-Schnittstellen, an denen hängen zwei (neue) DVD-Brenner.

Nun zum casus-knacktus: ich habe 2 (neue) Samsung SATA-II Festplatten (je 250 GB) zwecks Geschwindigkeits-/Durchsatzoptimierung im RAID-0 Verbund zusammengeschaltet, ferner diverse (neue)  Samsung SATA-II Einzelplatten (160 bzw. 750 GB). Kopiere ich vom RAID auf eine 160/750 GB Einzelplatte, werden 10 jeweils 2 GB große Videodateien in etwa 7:45 Minuten umgeschaufelt. Zwischen zwei Einzelplatten läuft das ganze in etwa 6:55 bis 8:45 Minuten ab.

_NUN KOMMT'S:_ Transferiere ich aber von einer (beliebigen) Einzelplatte die o.a. 10 Dateien zurück auf das RAID-System, benötige ich dafür rund *48 Minuten !!*

*HALLO? GEHT'S NOCH...?* Was zum Teufel läuft da schief, was mache ich falsch?  

Anmerkung: es sind die allerneuesten Boardtreiber drauf, das XP ist up-to-date, Einzelprüfungen mit HDTune zeigen keinerlei Auffälligkeiten, im Gegenteil, erwartungsgemäß ist der RAID-Verbund natürlich der durchsatzstärkste Kandidat bei Maximum- und Durchschnittstransferrate, ebenso beim Burst.

Hat irgendwer 'ne brauchbare und ernsthafte (also _*BITTE*_ nicht so was wie 'zieh dir mal rote Socken an' oder guck mal ob die Kabel richtig drauf stecken' oder ...) Idee bzw. Erklärung für dieses ABSOLUT MERKWÜRDIGE Verhalten?

Na denn: knobelt mal schön (auch mir raucht schon der Kopf...) und DANKE im Voraus für Eure Mithilfe


----------



## AndreG (15. Februar 2009)

Wie hoch ist den die Leserate der Platte von der du kopierst?

Mfg Andre


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2009)

Es handelt sich ja offenkundig um einen Software-RAID so würde ich dich fragen ob du wärend des Kopierens irgendeine Anwendung laufen hast, die viel CPU-Zeit benötigt. Ansonsten könnte es noch an deaktiviertem DMA o.ä. liegen.


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2009)

Ich habe noch keine Lösung parat, schreibe zum Nachdenken nur mal die errechneten Transferraten hin:

Kopie von *RAID-0 -> HDD* : 20GB in 7:45min ~ *43MB/sek.*
Kopie von *HDD -> RAID-0* : 20GB in 48min ~ *6,9MB/sek*

mfg chmee

**Nachtrag** Habe bei mir auch mal kurz getestet - Nvidia Nforce4 Chipsatz auf P5Ne - 3 Platten Samsung 250GB

Kopie von *RAID-0 -> HDD* : 2,9GB in 0:40min ~ *72MB/sek.*
Kopie von *HDD -> RAID-0* : 2,9GB in 0:40min ~ *72MB/sek*

Scheinbar  hast Du Probleme beim Schreiben auf den RAID0-Verbund, hast Du mal synthetische Daten erstellen lassen, die ausschließlich auf dem RAID erzeugt werden ?
Ist der Cache der Platten eingeschaltet ? Hier mal die Testreihe, die ich für das Finden guter Werte erstellt habe. Stripesize und Clustergrößen optimiert ?


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich kann man dir immer nur Lob aussprechen chmee 

Ich nehme an, dass die Transferraten von der Festplatte von/auf der/die du kopierst begrenzt werden also würde mich interessieren ob du nicht mal nen Schreib-/Lesebenchmark machen kannst. hdparm kann das ja.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2009)

Fuer so einen Durchsatzbenchmark ist Bonnie++ besser geeignet als hdparm. So ein Benchmark ist ja auch vom Dateisystem abhaengig, und dieses wird von hdparm nicht beruecksichtig, von Bonnie++ hingegen schon.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach liest hdparm einfach von der Festplatte ohne irgendwelche konkreten Daten zu lesen. Nur die Raw-Daten halt. Ich kann mich natürlich irren aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, da /dev/sda bei mir kein Dateisystem sondern nur einige Partitionen hat


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Februar 2009)

Wie verlaesslich diese Werte aber in der Praxis ist meiner Meinung nach fraglich.
Wie gesagt, es ist meiner Meinung nach besser den Benchmark spaeter auf dem eigentlichen Dateisystem laufen zu lassen, um halt den Durchsatz zu kennen.

Schoen bei Bonnie++ ist auch dass es nicht einfach dumm rumtestet sondern auch testet wie der Durchsatz fuer kleine, bzw. grosse Dateien ist.


----------

